# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Contact adhesive

## Cecile

I'm looking for a contact adhesive that's available in a jar or tub, fairly thin, and spreads with a brush.  Not unlike what shoemakers use, but much thinner.  I will be using it to glue stabiliser into handmade handbags and wallets.  I have a tin of Selley's Kwik Grip and it works well but it's very hard to control the spray.  Kwik Grip in the tube is far too thick. 
Any recommendations?

----------


## TommySutton

There are sprayable contact adhesives available in bulk such as TAC 203. I've not used them personally but they may be thinner and more workable. 
For spray adhesives, I always use 3M Super 77 for foams and fabrics in my upholstery work. It's a very good product. If you're having trouble controlling the spray you could try making stencils out of card or acetate sheets.

----------


## droog

You said you have a tin of Selley's Kwik Grip and hard to control the spray ?
Is it an aerosol in a can or a tin of Kwik Grip ?  https://www.selleys.com.au/products/adhesives/contact-adhesives/selleys-kwik-grip-crystal-clear/ https://www.bunnings.com.au/selleys-...E&gclsrc=aw.ds 
For big jobs I have always used it out of the tin with a brush or spreader.

----------


## Cecile

> There are sprayable contact adhesives available in bulk such as TAC 203. I've not used them personally but they may be thinner and more workable. 
> For spray adhesives, I always use 3M Super 77 for foams and fabrics in my upholstery work. It's a very good product. If you're having trouble controlling the spray you could try making stencils out of card or acetate sheets.

  I can do a stencil but I generally don't make many of the same item.  I could clip paper to the edges so the spray doesn't get into the seam allowance.   

> You said you have a tin of Selley's Kwik Grip and hard to control the spray ?
> Is it an aerosol in a can or a tin of Kwik Grip ?  https://www.selleys.com.au/products/adhesives/contact-adhesives/selleys-kwik-grip-crystal-clear/ https://www.bunnings.com.au/selleys-...E&gclsrc=aw.ds 
> For big jobs I have always used it out of the tin with a brush or spreader.

  
It's  the aerosol spray.  I don't need a lot, but will investigate the tin.   I'm pretty sure I will never use half a litre although it's the cheapest  way to buy it.  I saw that one of them had a 180 degree temperature rating, which means I could possibly iron it gently when I'm finished with the bag.  They tend to wrinkle a bit when I turn them.

----------

